# UK import



## BuzzGlo (25/3/15)

So my sister in law, her hubby and 4 kids are coming to stay from the UK. 

They have been gracious enough to offer to bring me anything I want from there.

So what would you recommend that's awesome that we don't get here ( Vape gear ) to order? 

Grants Nilla custard comes to mind. . . 

VaporFi Volt is something else


----------



## VandaL (25/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So my sister in law, her hubby and 4 kids are coming to stay from the UK.
> 
> They have been gracious enough to offer to bring me anything I want from there.
> 
> ...


I would be down for 5 x 100ml bottles of grants 100vg, my stock is super low 
Hardware wise, I think UK pricing is pretty much on par with our local retailers. All the really cool hardware is either from China or USA.


----------



## Andre (25/3/15)

www.ukecigstore.com, has some good stuff.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/15)

Get yourself some House of liquid - caramel Cream if you like dessert flavors


----------

